# ATS confusion



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Service entrance rated ATS or not?


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

excellent question, not entirely sure to be honest. I wanna say yes but I dont think so.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Starting with is it easier to have the main in the ATS or a seperate service rated disconnect?


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

quick look at the catalog I got what you mean. Going with what i have now its easier to have a separate service disconnect because of limited space.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It sometimes works out that way. Not sure if it’s less expensive or not either when you get to larger sizes.


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

So do i just run the wires off the main breaker to the ATS and back to lugs?

zip zap


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you post some pics of what you're working with?


ATS's are pretty straight forward but like anything, there are many ways to do this.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I'd need pictures too.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

_Not sure _if the ATS is service rated or not?

ahem...


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

It's not service rated.

It is straight forward but once I remove the legs that connect the breaker to the busbar, it won't have any support. 

zip zap


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he wants to seperate the connection between the main breaker and the panel bus and make his line and load connections there?


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

If you wanna put it that simply yes.

zip zap


----------

